# Filly's final color? buckskin?



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She is buckskin the first foal shed is commonly very dark.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, I'd definitely say she's a buckskin. A very adorable one at that .

A foal's first shed is generally their darkest, and it's not uncommon for buckskins to shed out really dark when they first shed in the spring. Both of mine shed out dark before evening out to a beautiful golden color.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree with peppy- as usual.. looks like a buttermilk buckskin to me- you must take pictures after the shed!  seriously- you gotta!


----------



## ashleyjade85 (May 27, 2013)

Love hearing that she is a buckskin. Thanks and I will try and update as she changes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's wonderful that you plan to keep updating. You'll find that we are a very picture happy forum. We all seem to love taking pictures of our own to share and ogling over the pictures of others .


----------



## ashleyjade85 (May 27, 2013)

That's great I tend to take too many pictures anyway, need someone to share them with


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

GAH! Precious overload!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Gorgeous babe! What is her breeding?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ashleyjade85 (May 27, 2013)

cowgirl4753 said:


> Gorgeous babe! What is her breeding?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, the mother is Virginia highlander. The sire is a quarter horse. I hope to keep her and have a nice riding horse one day for my horse crazy daughter. I believe we ended up with a very nice little filly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ashleyjade85 (May 27, 2013)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/54305/album/my-horses-6497/image-58242.jpg[/IMG]










Thought I would post some updated pictures of our filly. She has gone through quite the color change. First picture is of her at about 2 months old, the second one is of her now at 4 months old.


----------



## ashleyjade85 (May 27, 2013)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/54305/album/my-horses-6497/image-58250.jpg

Since the second picture didn't post here she is at 4 months


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

whoah.. she did change ! she is adorable!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, wow! Just based on that one picture, I wonder if maybe she's a brown based buckskin (brownskin) instead of a regular old buckskin. Either that or she's carrying a pretty heavy dose of sooty.


----------



## ashleyjade85 (May 27, 2013)

Her color changes keep me guessing. It was dark when I took the second one, I will try to keep updating as she is constantly changing.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

It's not uncommon for the second foal shed to be very dark she will probably lighten up next year when she sheds after winter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

